# RMS Queen Elizabeth Deck Plans



## dleggett (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi All

I am trying to find a set of deck plans for the RMS Queen Elizabeth from the 1943 time frame. My great uncle sailed on her from New York to England on his way to serve in the RCAF during WW2 and we have his cabin number etc and it would be great to see where he stayed on the ship. Can anyone send me copies or point me to a web page that might have that information?

Thanks

David


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *David* and welcome to* SN *from across the pond. Bon voyage.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Cannot help on question...however you might be interested in this article:-

http://rmhh.co.uk/ships/pages/RMS Queen Elizabeth 1.html

geoff


----------



## dleggett (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Emirus. Very interesting site.

Still looking for deck plans if anyone can help


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

dleggett said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am trying to find a set of deck plans for the RMS Queen Elizabeth from the 1943 time frame. My great uncle sailed on her from New York to England on his way to serve in the RCAF during WW2 and we have his cabin number etc and it would be great to see where he stayed on the ship. Can anyone send me copies or point me to a web page that might have that information?
> 
> ...


hope this can help


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

dleggett said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am trying to find a set of deck plans for the RMS Queen Elizabeth from the 1943 time frame. My great uncle sailed on her from New York to England on his way to serve in the RCAF during WW2 and we have his cabin number etc and it would be great to see where he stayed on the ship. Can anyone send me copies or point me to a web page that might have that information?
> 
> ...


hope you are still active here is the best i could find









































































hope it helps


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

dleggett said:


> Thanks Emirus. Very interesting site.
> 
> Still looking for deck plans if anyone can help


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

no reply


----------

